# shifting hard sometimes



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have 98 polaris mag. 4by4. 425. Sometimes it hard to shift from forward to reverse or vice versa. I run into this when plowing. Is there an adjustment. Thanks. Or should I grease something. Thanks for your help.


----------



## fishmaster08 (Feb 8, 2008)

There is and ajustment at the back end of the linkage under the rear fender.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Also, make sure your idle is set right. Too high it won't shift too easy.


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 2000 Polaris Xpedition 425. I have the same problem. The idle adjustment seems to help, but as the machine goes from cold to warm, that seems to change. I'll have to check out the linkage adjustment mentioned above. Can anyone be more specific on this adjustment? Pics would be great if anyone has them.

Thanks!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Check and make sure it doesn't just need to thaw out. My Grizzly gets bad by the end of deer season from driving through mudholes then freezing many times.. This year all I had was low forward by the time I left. Brought it home, thawed it out, back to normal.

A night in a warm garage or a trip to the spray and wash might fix the issue.


----------

